# nano arrows info...



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

just thought i'd share some info i got from the 2007 SOMA catalogue which i just got from korea on these arrows which would be of interest to long draw archers like Dave T.....their 5 strongest spines are all 33" original shaft length...these spines are 380,410,450,490, and 530....the catalogue also shows 3 different nock colors based on the pin nock system....colors are gold,red,blue( i think)....other stuff in the catalogue are stabs, quivers,tabs,strings, rubberized target paper, automatic bow stands, and other accessories.....


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Folks, both my son and I are having great results with this arrow.

I will admit I was very skeptical at first, but agreed to try them anyway out of curiosity. It took me 3 tries to find the right size (they tune 2 sizes stiffer than an ACE or X10...started with a 410, then a 450, then finally a 490), but once I did, I was thrilled at the results I was getting with them.

If you are wondering if the Nano is worth the price tag, I can tell you it is. Several sponsored shooters have told me they are overpriced for what they are, dismissing them as "inferior" because they are all carbon parallel arrows. IMO, they couldn't be more wrong for saying that. They are definitely not an inferior arrow. I'm not shooting as well as I once was, but I am still routinely breaking 300 at 90 meters with these arrows. Best 90M performance I've ever seen.

My son is shooting the 830 spine, and they work very well for him. Very durable arrow (thick wall) for the youngsters.

If you are considering these, PLEASE keep in mind that you need to look 2 full sizes weaker than you would for an ACE or X10. If you compare the same static spine size, then the Nano will look very heavy. However, when you look 2 sizes down from an ACE or X10, they fall right between those two shafts in weight, and the outside diameter is very small, Also falling between an ACE and X10.

John.


----------



## Brick (Jul 23, 2004)

limbwalker said:


> Folks, both my son and I are having great results with this arrow.


NNNNG!!

I had it in my mind to pick up and tune a set of Navigators after I got home to finally replace the Bemans. CX seemed to be MIA on the FITA side, and I wasn't sure about the McKinney's yet.

The Nano's sound nice.....very nice. 

Decisions....decisions.....why is this never easy???

I've had good luck with all carbon arrows, it's good to see them start to make a comeback in FITA sizes.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2007)

I am sure you will find that all full carbon shaft will act stiffer than a comparable A/C shaft. My wife uses McKinneyII and they react the same as Nano's just alot faster. Most companies will offer some small target arrow .

Easton- ACE/X10/Nav/ACC
CX-Nano
Cartel-Triple/Expert
Carbon Tec- McKinney II
GT- not sure of the name, but X-Cutter used them at the AZ cup

By 2008 there will be lots to choose from


----------



## ksarcher (May 22, 2002)

Nano Stock Shaft lengths??

Every time I make an assumption lately it is wrong by a mile!!

I have reduced my draw weight in an effort to prolong my ability to shoot a recurve bow. The next step is to find a reasonable setup that can be comfortable to shoot and still make 90 meters. My plan was to get some Nano arrows to shoot with my Inno limbs. The proper spine inno only comes as a stock length of 28"... I need a minimum shaft length of 29". There seems to be a shortage of information on the CX Nano shafts. The Guys at Lancaster
has taken too much time with me already trying to find something close to 29". My setup is; 68" W&W Inno Bow, 38#@ 29" draw.

If anyone has information on stock shaft lengths please pass it on.:beer: :beer: 

Thanks

Stan


----------



## ksarcher (May 22, 2002)

*Stock shaft length*

Anyone interested in the stock shaft length for the CX-Soma Nano.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Set up a dozen 680's for a student today...

I have to tell you, these arrows are easier to tune than any small diameter outdoor arrow I've tried yet. And they seem to be so forgiving of various influences on them (draw weight, point weight, nock weight, etc...)

His 680's tuned almost exactly like his 570 ACE's, and were more consistent in both static spine (measured on my bench tester) and weight (measured on a 0.10 grain digital scale). In fact, at one point we put a half dozen shafts with pins/ pin nocks on the scale to weigt match the points, and they were all exactly the same weight! I've never seen that before.

He was able to keep his same sight marks from the ACE's, but the Nano's were noticeably smaller in diameter than the ACE's. 

Spec's were 46# at 28.5" draw length. Arrow length was 29" to back of point. Total arrow weight (with vanes, pins and pin nocks, 100 grain point) was 300 grains. Speed was 205 fps.

John.


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

There is a 120 grain point for Nanos, right?
At least on the LAS page there is one, for 380-490s.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Yes, there is a 120 grain stainless point for the larger nano's... It also breaks off to 110 grains.

John.


----------



## gaarcher31 (Apr 15, 2006)

*arrow size nano*

John .. help me out I am shooting 40lbs at 29ins..give me the size shaft to use?.. and points to work with.. I have spent so much money on other things I need to try and get this right the first time... 100 gr points? 
thanks 
Shawn


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

shawn,

I think the 730's will work for you, assuming your shaft will be 28.5" from the nock groove to the end of the shaft (not being sure where you set your clicker...). 

Get the #3 large (100/90 grain) points. 

I found the recommended #2 points to have too large a shoulder for even my student's 680's... 

If you use a smaller string, the metanocks (included with the shafts) will work fine. Otherwise, plan on getting pin nock adapters and pin nocks.

Incidentally, these sizes (680/730, etc.) are incredibly small diameter shafts. Smaller even than the ends of an ACE for that spine range.

John.


----------



## ROB B (Oct 30, 2002)

*Arrow Size?*

This is very interesting to me as I have been fighting finding an arrow size to shoot right. 
I have that double whammy of short draw and light pounds. I shoot with 23.75" draw actual at the berger button, so would be 25.375" draw lenght for charts? Only have 30# on the fingers at clicker.
I have arther in my drawing shoulder and decided to keep my indoor setup for outdoors this year to rehab a little. Otherwise would have 36# on the fingers.
My arrows come out to 26" at the clicker. I have tried 900 redlines 65,80,100 gr points, 1000 rerdlines 65 80 100 gr points, 920 aces 80,100 grain points, 1000 ace 100 gr points. all will tear 3 to 6" at 10 ft in paper and fly with a drastic fishtail. 
Bought AA and these were the recommendations, now have Ontarget2 and it says way stiffer spine, in the 780 range. As the 900's get worse tear and fly no better I am hesitant to buy more arrows.
Any suggestions where to go ? Where to start? Frustration is my bed mate right now 


Any informed opinion appreciated

Rob


----------



## gaarcher31 (Apr 15, 2006)

*spot of clicker*

John my clicker is at about 1/8 of a inch past the end of my rizer.. I just measured my shafts and thay are 29 1/4 not 29..
Thanks for your help
Shawn


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Shawn, then that should be close... Good luck. You'll like 'em :wink: 



> I shoot with 23.75" draw actual at the berger button, so would be 25.375" draw lenght for charts? Only have 30# on the fingers at clicker.


Rob B, you practically quoted my son Adam's spec's. He shoots a 830 Nano, with a clicker extension on the sight bar, and his arrows are 28.5" to the back of the point. His arrows are going 153 fps., and 50 meters on his sight bar is no problem at all...

If you have 23.75" to the button, then your actual draw length is 25.5". So if you set your clicker to accept 26" arrows (1/2" in front of the riser), I'd suggest the 1000 spine Nano for you. Or you could leave them long like my son's and shoot the 830's. Depends on your setup.

John.


----------



## gaarcher31 (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks John


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

Hi, first post from a long time lurker.

Ive been thinking about getting new arrows for the season, either mckinney2 or nanos. The spines seem a bit tricky so decided to ask before wasting a load of cash for two dozen arrows.

I'm currently shooting ace 520 which act a bit stiff but still tunable (110grains with longest inserts, long beiter inouts and aae vanes), 42# on fingers, going up to ~45-46# later this summer, arrow length about 29½" from nock groove to end of the shaft. Ive been thinking about getting mck2 550 with heavy points, but if I choose nanos, should I go for 580, 630 or even 680? I can cut the arrows to ~29" if necessary when I increase the poundage.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I would suggest the 630's with heavy points/light fletchings, or 680's with light points/heavy fletchings for your setup.

The Nano's are incredibly forgiving for various point/nock end weight combinations and accept a pretty wide range for a particular shaft spine.

I've been able to shoot everything from a 415 grain 410's (with 120 grain points) to 365 grain 490's (with 100 grain points) out of the exact same bow, varying only between 47 and 49#. No kidding.

John.


----------



## Paradoxical Cat (Apr 25, 2006)

John:

I have been poking around on the Carbon Express website, and I found their arrow shaft selector. After reading all of your posts regarding the differences in spine for the Nano versus the A/C/E, I am curious: how do the suggested spines in the CE arrow selection chart match up with your arrows?

I am thinking about the Nano's, Triples, A/C/E's and Navigators as my outdoor arrows. I am currently shooting ~34# at 28.5" using X7s (very humbling to shoot 50m in a wind, but still doable) and am increasing towards 38#. 

Thanks,

PC-

If you haven't seen it already, the spine chart is located at:

http://www.carbonexpressarrows.com/pdf/target_cx_2007_arrow_guide.pdf


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

PC,

That chart is right on the money for both my setup (48# and 31" nock groove to back of point) and my son's setup (28# and 28" nock groove to back of point). It offers either the 490 or 450 for me, and I can easily shoot either, depending on how I set up the arrow (point vs. nock end weight, etc) and adjust the draw weight within a few pounds range.

I am going straight off the chart draw weight and arrow length, not taking into account the formula to the left for adding or subtracting poundage for various conditions. So the chart itself is accurate IMO...

John.


----------



## VinZ (Apr 30, 2007)

Finally an arrow made for spinwing archers. I use ACE [email protected]" (and I have clicker on my bow) so I cannot use mckinney II arrows. Cartel Triple could work but I am interessed in these Soma Nano-XR because they have spin wing lines already printed on them. Do they come off (like ACE stamp)? Are they straight or at an angle?
I was wondering where you got your arrows from.

A friend uses the Soma tab - and I must say that the finger spacer is excellent. Very comfortable, a good product, if you need an other tab you should consider this one (http://www.soma-archery.com/index.php?code1=Product&code2=FingerTab&code3=saker1)


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

The lines do not come off, and they are perfectly straight. I tried to remove them with Acetone (I use vanes), but no good. They are there for good. 

Got mine from Lancasters.

John.


----------



## gaarcher31 (Apr 15, 2006)

*nanos*

John,, first day shooting the nanos thay shoot so good I love them..
Shooting for score tommrow..

Shawn


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> first day shooting the nanos thay shoot so good I love them..


I think a lot of folks are going to feel the same way. I'm taking mine to the "Hoyt Days" shoot in St. Louis tommorrow, a metric 900 round. 

I'm looking forward to it.

John.


----------



## gaarcher31 (Apr 15, 2006)

90m score was 301 first time I broke 300 mark at 90m .. and 70m was 322 that is up about 4 points better the norm.. and I had a little wind mixed in the round.. I am SOLD on the nano


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> 90m score was 301 first time I broke 300 mark at 90m


The 90 meter performance is what finally sold me. 

I'm not the archer I was a year ago, plain and simple. I will shoot a 330 at 70M one day, and a 305 the next, all depending on how my arm is doing at the time. So I can tell you I was amazed when I routinely broke 300 at 90 meters with the Nano last month. I couldn't even get close with my X10's.

At 70, as you would imagine, the gap narrowed. But the difference for me at 90 was obvious.

The best way to describe it for me is that they are more forgiving of bad shots than the X10 or ACE are. A shot that normally would result in a 5 or 6 at 90M with an X10 would fall in the red with the Nano. Over and over again.

John.


----------



## Old Hoyt (Jul 28, 2005)

*Nano v. Easton Spine*

I've been following this thread - looking to replace 27" ACC 3-18 (.560), 100 gr. points, with a "bettter" target arrow, especially for shooting in the wind. 

Since I'm holding 51#, super light asrrows like ACE or MKII are not in the equation. I may drop down about 4#, as this set-up is great for field & 3D - it is a little much for a FITA 1440 shot in one day. I was considering Navigator 610 or Nav FMJ 630, until the Nano info started to come to light.

According to the arrow selection chart from CX website, either Nano 630 or 680 should be good with current set-up or a few #'s lighter. Again this is showing softer spine than Easton. *However I noticed the CX spine chart is measured @ 28", while Easton is measured @ 29". Just thought I'd point this out as nobody has mentioned it so far.Could this account for some of the difference between Nano and Easton, aside from the different spine characteristics of barreled shafts???*

Getting back to my situation, any reccomendations???


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

All static spines are measured on 28" centers.

The Eason chart just gives you spec's for a 29" arrow, since that is a more common arrow length. But when they calculate spine, both Easton and CX are measured on 28" centers. It has become the industry standard (for many years now in fact). I wish all manufacturers would get away from the 1000/150/etc. designations on their carbon arrows. Those are meaningless when comparing two arrows side by side. The standard deflections are much more useful.

But of course, not all arrows of the same static deflection tune the same. Heavy aluminums, A/C shafts, parallel vs. tapered and these new all carbons from CX and Carbon Tech all tune differently for the same static spine.

Getting back to your question, I'd think you could use the 680's if you came down a few pounds, or the 630's with a heavier point. I have a student shooting 48# with a 28" draw length, and he uses the 680's with a 100 grain point.

John.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

John got a question or should I say I need your opinion on spine also. I am going to order some Nano's to shoot field with and dabble in shooting some FITA for the first time.

I am shooting an S4 with mag limbs at 27.5-27 3/4" draw at 56-58lbs my arrows will be around 26.5" long. By looking at the CE chart and even doing their chart I come up with the 530 or 580 shaft. This seems right by going with what everyone is saying since I usually would shoot a spine in the 490-400 spine range depending on whose shafts I am shooting. But I don't really want to go with the 580's since I will need to drop my poundage a bunch to slow my bow down for field. Do you think the 530's will be to stiff?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I doubt they would be too stiff, but I don't "speak" compound, so I'm not the best person to ask...

I know a lot of folks on the compound boards are already talking about the Nano, and many have experience with them now. I'd try asking there.

John.


----------



## c0rbuu (May 7, 2007)

Hi John,
I am having a really hard time finding arrows that are right for my bow. Currently I am shooting 40lbs W&W XQ1 limbs at 28" Drawlength. The measured poundage on the fingers is ~43lbs (with room for adjustment to 44lbs), arrow length is 29". I have been through several scenarios that I know WON'T work: Navigators 610s at 29", with 100gr points were very weak. Navigators 540s at 29.5", with 100gr points were still quite weak (bareshafts about 8" right at 18m). ACE 520s at 30" very weak again (bareshafts about 12" right at 18m). I have to add though that my string has only 12 strands which might be a factor in this. I am thinking that with a 16 strand string an ACE 470 at 29" might tune in correctly.
What are your thoughts on this regarding choosing a matching Nano XR spine? Possibly a 580 or 630?
I will be getting 42lbs Winex limbs in a few weeks through a warranty replacement (my 36lbs Winexes broke), so whatever arrow I pick should still work for those as well.

Thanks for your oppinion!


----------



## a.liebregts (Oct 28, 2006)

*nano*



Brown Hornet said:


> John got a question or should I say I need your opinion on spine also. I am going to order some Nano's to shoot field with and dabble in shooting some FITA for the first time.
> 
> I am shooting an S4 with mag limbs at 27.5-27 3/4" draw at 56-58lbs my arrows will be around 26.5" long. By looking at the CE chart and even doing their chart I come up with the 530 or 580 shaft. This seems right by going with what everyone is saying since I usually would shoot a spine in the 490-400 spine range depending on whose shafts I am shooting. But I don't really want to go with the 580's since I will need to drop my poundage a bunch to slow my bow down for field. Do you think the 530's will be to stiff?


I think you may shoot the 410-points on 100grain , set the bow to 60lbs .
I shoot the nano for fita , my bow is a s4 and hoyt pro 38 .
you love them !!


----------

